# Civil War Vintage Look



## PaulHarris (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been trying to perfect some vintage 1860's look of Civil War reenactors. I start in Silver FX but that leaves the images to "crisp" for the glass plate look. I've been taking the FX processed shots back into Photoshop and adding texture layers using various filters. It seems each image goes in a different direction and some don't make it out of the photoshop session. I really need some critique if I am heading in the right direction. There are more examples on the web site below. As always, thanks in advance.
KatHarris' Photos : STUDIO OF VINTAGE IMAGES : CIVIL WAR SESQUICENTENNIAL ANNIVERSARY | SmugMug







Elizabeth Van Lew Federal spy living in Richmond, Virginia


----------



## Amocholes (Jul 15, 2011)

I found a process that I like. The results are reminiscent of the old tintypes.
I treat it like an IR. Swap the blue and red channels. Remove the green channel all together. Then de-saturate and remove the color. The result looks like this.


----------



## PaulHarris (Jul 15, 2011)

Now thats interesting.  Both the photo and the process you used.  That's a whole different direction in Photoshop. I will give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 15, 2011)

The problem you're going to encounter when trying to simulate ancient photos is the pitiful resolution of modern digital photos.  Most of these old photos were taken on 8x10 or 11x14 plates.  Even with the old fashion film the resolution is in the hundreds of "megapixels." even though most of these photos are blurry due to slow shutter speeds and ultra-thin dof, the resolution gives you really smooth gradients that you just don't see with digital.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

PaulHarris said:
			
		

>



These guys must have needed their own supply train...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2011)

Second from the right........... is that _Bitter_?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> These guys must have needed their own supply train...


:lmao:


----------



## PaulHarris (Jul 17, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> The problem you're going to encounter when trying to simulate ancient photos is the pitiful resolution of modern digital photos.  Most of these old photos were taken on 8x10 or 11x14 plates.  Even with the old fashion film the resolution is in the hundreds of "megapixels." even though most of these photos are blurry due to slow shutter speeds and ultra-thin dof, the resolution gives you really smooth gradients that you just don't see with digital.



I hadn't thought of that.  but that does present a a fundamental problem.  I've been going through National archive shots and even theough they have been digitized they do have a look that can only be achieved with large format cameras.

Civil War Photos | National Archives


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 17, 2011)

PaulHarris said:


> Now thats interesting.  Both the photo and the process you used.  That's a whole different direction in Photoshop. I will give it a try.  Thanks.



ARe you taking good photos and trying to make them look old, or creating old looking photos from the start?

Reason is, you'll need to use a slower shutter speed and have the subjects stand still, same as the originals. You might want to find a lens that's cheap has flaws and distortion. Now you're cooking!

Take those and start with the effects, you'll get a better result.

The plates that Brady and others used were slow and not high resolution. Big sometimes but many were shot on 2 1/4 x 4 size as well.

Think about daguerreotype and later tintypes. They are what they were shot on!  Not negatives. 

The average exterior daylight exposure under bright sunlight for wet  collodion plates (between 1855 to 1885) working at a lens aperture of f  8, was 5 seconds. In the shade or inside studio: about 10 to 20 seconds.


----------



## PaulHarris (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I have been taking the photos as best I can just out of habit I suppose.  Then I have been using the PS tool to blue or contrast then go for a distressed look.  I get the feeling that before this is over my new hobby will be true antique photography with cameras, plates, chemicals and one of those black capes over my head as I look through the glass.
The post above has a link to National Archives site with a wealth of examples.  As I work in PS I toggle back and forth to a single photo to get inspiration.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 19, 2011)

Paul- Ever think about printing your photos as cyanotypes?  Cheap, easy, and as close as your going to get to old school without going wet-plate and large format.  Here's one of mine from a 35mm negative.







A landscape from a low-res digital snapshot camera:


----------



## PaulHarris (Jul 19, 2011)

That goes back to my college days.  Is there a photoshop filter for that look?  Only kidding. I do like the effect it brings, but all I have is digital now.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 19, 2011)

The last photo from a digital camera, the first was from a digital file from a scanned 35mm negative.  I burn to disk then take it to the local print shop and have large format negatives printed on drafting vellum.


----------



## PaulHarris (Jul 20, 2011)

OK I am familiar with the idea having seen it  done for architectural printing.  There is print shop nearby that I will check with.


----------



## PaulHarris (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been practicing in Photoshop. Here are some more recent works. I am getting invalid URL message when I insert photo link, so here is the blog with links back to galleries.

The Civil War Sesquicentennial Photographic Project 2011-2015

THE CIVIL WAR SESQUICENTENNIAL PHOTOGRAPHIC PROJECT 2011-2015<br>
Dedicated to the Preservation of Civil War Battle sites and the art of reenactments

Oak Hill Studio has begun a project around the Civil War Sesquicentennial events that started last year. By combining photography and my desire to preserve our environment, I have found a way to give back more than I would otherwise been able to do.
Proceeds are donated to the preservation of battlefields and the art of reenacting as a form of living history for future generations. Donations will be in the name of the reenactors. To date, donations have been made to Cedar Creek Battlefield Foundation on behalf of the reenactors that participated in the event. Other worthy causes include The Civil War Trust.
The projects goal is to preserve our nations endangered Civil War sites and to promote appreciation of these hallowed grounds through education and heritage tourism.


----------

